# Prehistoric Giant Salamander skull found



## Hickson (Aug 12, 2005)

The two top Paleozoic predators - Arthropleura (a giant millipede) and Eryops (a giant salamander).

http://allafrica.com/stories/200508110164.html

For people wondering what they looked like:

Arthropleura replica






Life-size Model with person for size comparison






Eryops





Check out the teeth!







Hix


----------



## ThePaintedLady (Aug 12, 2005)

Holy dooly :shock: 
Imagine walking though the bush and seeing that millipede cross your path!!!
Takes me back to when I was young(er) watching Dr Who! :shock: 
It would be good to see a life size model of the salamander to get perspective...


----------



## munkee (Aug 13, 2005)

Whats the size of the skull? got nothing to compare it with in the photo. Still neat regardless though


----------

